# Tad's thread



## Tad (Jun 21, 2007)

*Moderator's note:* This thread is dedicated to the fans of Tad, a member of the Dimension's Writers Guild who has [designated the following tale(s) as representative of his work:

*Hike*

The above story(ies) may be accessed by using the title as a keyword in the search function. We recommend conducting searches from the full library bar, located here.

Posts to this thread by fans will be automatically forwarded to EDX, who like any author always appreciates recognition. If you as a fan post to this thread and have your thread response forwarding enabled you will receive copies of all future posts to this thread, including messages from Tad.

ETA: Note that some older stories were written using the name "Edx," and this thread was originally titled EDX's Thread. Some comments still refer to 'Ed.'


----------



## Tad (Sep 13, 2007)

Oohh, my very own thread! Now I guess I'd better get writing, to justify it!

I admit I have numerous ideas for characters, but often struggle on making an actual storyline, and at actually getting things written. Normally I won't post a story unless it is finished. I made a mistake posting part of Charles and the Dragon's Curse, because now I'm coming to resent the story, feeling I need to finish it even when not inspired. So I'm not apt to crank out a huge number of stories, but I will try to trickle out a few.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Risible (Sep 14, 2007)

Ed, I've been following Charles on his adventures, and I hope you do continue. I also hope you include more dragon developments; dragons fascinate me. I thought it showed good creativity coming up with the premise that a dragon's curse would result in WG; this story deserves more chapters and an ending!


----------



## Tad (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm soliciting someone for reviewing bits and pieces of Charles and the Dragon's Curse. I'm working on a re-write, extension, and various pieces of various future chapters. I don't want to start posting again until I have at least a big chunk put together. But I'd like someone to give some feedback on things like "does this description make any sense?" and "Does this sound like he is being too unethical?" 

I do finally have the story mostly worked out for at least the first ten installments (barring a couple of stumbling points: I need an interesting first date between ~400 pounds Charles and the muscular life guard Helen, and I'm just not quite sure how that piece goes yet--ideas would be welcome).

So yah, basically anyone willing to be a sounding board for a very slow writer?


----------



## Ichida (Oct 10, 2008)

I just reread hike - I forgot how much I love your work!!

I'd love to be a sounding board if you want to pick me!


----------



## Raider X (Dec 2, 2008)

edx said:


> I'm soliciting someone for reviewing bits and pieces of Charles and the Dragon's Curse. I'm working on a re-write, extension, and various pieces of various future chapters. I don't want to start posting again until I have at least a big chunk put together. But I'd like someone to give some feedback on things like "does this description make any sense?" and "Does this sound like he is being too unethical?"
> 
> I do finally have the story mostly worked out for at least the first ten installments (barring a couple of stumbling points: I need an interesting first date between ~400 pounds Charles and the muscular life guard Helen, and I'm just not quite sure how that piece goes yet--ideas would be welcome).
> 
> So yah, basically anyone willing to be a sounding board for a very slow writer?


I am looking forward to seeing how you're going to continue your series, *Charles and the Dragon's Curse.* I think I got intimidated by the writers here as well as reading The Observer's expectation. This is the reason why I haven't continued with The Feast Master. I think I'm slower than you! LOL!


----------



## Tad (Jul 7, 2009)

FA with feeder feelings, who like so many has mostly kept those as his own guilty secret. Woman who is very open and accepting of everything, and just doesn't associate guilt and taboos with sex at all. They are old friends, trying out a sexual relationship. The main conflicts are whether having sex messes up their friendship, and whether this will turn into a romance.

I have the first two sections done to a decent draft level (each just over a thousand words, so not too long). Third section I have a first draft that badly needs a second draft (horrible pacing). Fourth part I have roughly worked out. After that the outline is more rough, could be as short as three more parts, but could go longer. Most likely the full, final, story, will be a dogs age to complete, because I keep writing in spurts, and am better at starting stories than finishing them (although feedback does help).

Some mature themes, but nothing explicit.

Any offers, you can PM me with the email you'd like stuff sent to.


----------



## Tad (Sep 22, 2009)

These are all things that I have on my geocities page at the moment. However Geocities will be shut down next month, so I'm copying them over here. It is possible that I've posted some of them here on their own in the past, I'm not sure.


----------



## Tad (Sep 22, 2009)

Contrasts

The soft weight of fat dimpling and rolling;

The tension of lycra smoothing and flattening;

Opposing forces making poetry for my fingertips.​


----------



## Tad (Sep 22, 2009)

*On the Bike Path​
I slow down to follow the large lady in spandex shorts,

Match her slow, steady, churning of the pedals.

I should hurry on by, but my eyes can't seem to pass her.

Her backside spreads and sags under gravity's harsh grip,

a fleshy curtain behind which the seat flirts.

Her thighs bulge every which-way, including inwards,

so they meet in the middle, conspiring to envelope the seat.

Is it envy I feel?​*


----------



## Tad (Sep 22, 2009)

TROPHY

_ 
A soft pad over hard lines,

echoing your smile,

dancing with each swallow,

quaking when you laugh.

"Double chin"such a no-frills name

for such an alluring adornment_​


----------



## Tad (Sep 22, 2009)

*The Happy Feedee's Song



Here I sit, while my belly fills my lap

belly fills my lap,

belly fills my lap,​
Oh here I sit while my belly fills my lap,

and I'm eating all the day-O!



It's great to be, so fat and round,

so fat and round,

so fat and round,​
Oh it's great to be, so fat and round,

and to eat all the day-O!



I may get full, but I keep eating anyway,

keep eating anyway,

keep eating anyway,​
Oh I may get full, but I keep eating anyway,

so that I'm eating all the day-O!



I love how my fat jiggles and shakes,

jiggles and shakes,

jiggles and shakes,​
Oh I love how my fat jiggles and shakes,

so I eat all the day-O!*


----------



## Tad (Sep 22, 2009)

"To Think that I saw it on the 162"
(A tribute to Dr. Seuss's "To think that I saw it on Mulberry Street"​
I take the bus in the morning, to take me to work.
The bus driver is nice, although the bus it does jerk.
The bus that I take, it’s the 162
What I saw on it today, I'll share it with you.

Beside me was a young single mother with her son, 3 or 4.
Her waist filled her skirt, her hips filled it more.
Her clothes did their best her bulges to cover,
but I hope an FA soon her charms will discover.

Near the back was a lad who looked just like Tom Green.
I'm sure you'll agree that's a scary sight to have seen!
I've oft wondered if weird Tom is a bit of an FA,
Just a feeling, no real evidence, sorry to say.

Soon a lass entered the scene, of some Muslim extraction,
with her head neatly wrapped, so as not to cause a distraction.
She wore a wrap and a jacket and pants to her feet,
all the same her curves were hardly discrete.

I tried not to stare, at least not too rudely,
but she was a fat babe, to say it a bit crudely.
I hope some gentle FA one day makes her his missus,
unwraps her and covers her flesh with sweet kisses.

Nearby stood a lad with his head shaved near bare,
who weighed 301 if he weighed a mere hair,
'Tween head and neck from ear to the other
ran one roll of fat, oh wait, there's another!

Hiding behind a book and walkman sat a true plumpling,
a middle aged woman, shaped much like a dumpling.
Her dress was shapeless and of some floral design,
But still her soft flesh was surely divine.

And last one more BBW mounted, near the end of the run,
A gal who appeared much accustomed to fun.
Her hair was dishevelled, but with artful sort of style,
While strawberry lips held a pouty kind of smile.

Her jeans were tight and her belly was straining,
Sure signs of a gal who's found herself gaining.
What a gift to see, near the end of my morning ride,
one more pretty gal who is now living wide!


----------



## Tad (Sep 22, 2009)

A belly is a cuddly friend
To curl around at a day’s end.
It precedes you as you enter
A room or even shopping center.
It warms your legs when you sit
And you can rest your hands on it.
For something with so many uses,
Why does it suffer such abuses?​


----------



## Tad (Sep 22, 2009)

*Fingers


Can fingers find their own way?
Is that why my hands are on my belly again?
They rest there a lot these days,
Stretched on the warm shelf of my belly,
Like a cat on a sunny ledge.
Granted permission they start to roam.
Forming themselves to the soft bulge
Pinching inches and inches of spongy flesh,
Hefting the freight of fatness and feeling--
Even, savoring--its pliant weight.


Can fingers wonder and marvel? 
Is that why mine keep returning to my belly?
Curious about where it came it from,
Puzzled by its steady growth,
Comforted by its solid and warm bulk.
They explore its soft pleasures,
And sometimes they sculpt the air,
Almost expectantly it seems,
Surprised that there isn’t more there,
Maybe disappointed there isn’t more there.


Can fingers imagine and dream?
It feels as if mine long to intertwine
With other warm and questing digits,
And to share this wonder they have found.
To lead those new friends around this soft flesh,
And show them the pleasure of feeling it yield.
Apprentices in the pleasures of my fatness.
In time making like all good teachers,
Letting their student lead the exploration,
Sharing the revels of this playground of mine.​*


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tad, I just repped the first addition to this thread ... and then read the rest of them. Wow. I love your verbal doodlings ... the way that you command language to express your appreciation of the fuller figure, the artistry, the graceful alliterations, and a nice, flowing cadence. And some flat-out silliness  I like that, too. 

Subscribed!


----------



## Tad (Sep 22, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Subscribed!



Uh-oh. 

What is already posted is all that I had on my web page, and I haven't written much of this sort of thing in years. Probably since I found jobs that didn't involve monthly staff meetings....:blush:

I guess maybe instead of spending as much time looking to see if there are new posts here, I should get back to scribbling these things? Probably better (?) use of my time. So.....maybe more, at some point.


----------



## Tad (Sep 22, 2009)

(copied in from elsewhere on the boards)

You can stop if you try
But oh the climb back up!
Much harder just to get
To where you were before.

You could stop by accident
Suddenly, wrenchingly
Or coast to a soft rest
Having gone far enough.

When the ride is all done
Do you try to go back?
Or lie there, just smiling
Remembering the ride?

Wondering what was best:
Was it the ride itself?
Or back before the start,
The anticipation?​


----------



## Tad (Apr 14, 2010)

Youre spilling out of those jeans.
When you sit their back rides low,
When you stretch your top rides up.
Sweet peeks of succulent rolls

Flashing silken underwear,
Or even what it covers,
Never half as enticing.
At least.........not for me

But I swallow lustful words
Keep the hunger from my eyes.
My hands I leash at my sides
When they long to be on you

You dont like being this fat,
Your opposite of sexy.
This most basal source of lust
Turns to ashes past my lips.

But Ill reach for you tonight
Careful not to grab your rolls
Half of me under restraints
A voyeur through my own hands

We'll kiss; long, sweet, urgently.
Then Ill nuzzle your sweet neck,
Ill rub and lick--where allowed.
And sex, it will be good, right?

After, Ill wonder again,
As now, as ever, what if?
If I lusted as you want?
If you wanted as I lust?

(ETA: Only lightly autobiographical, mostly a take on FAs with non-self-admiring fat folk. Also changed a couple of words to make it more gender-blind.


----------



## Tad (May 4, 2010)

I'm archiving a scene, well a pair of scenes, here. I'm not sure if they will ever turn into a story, or maybe they are already as much story as they need to be? Anyway, they came to me, I wrote them, felt like putting them somewhere that I could point people too if I wanted to, but didn't feel they were 'done' enough to post on the new additions board.

=========================================

Julia hurried in the door, looking a little warm and a little mussed up, breathing just a little heavily. I glanced at my watch and commented You must have gotten out of your dentist appointment early. Coyly, I added Any particular reason you stopped by home before heading in to work?

As she bustled past me to our kitchen nook she said I got them to put off the x-rays until next visit, and not what you think, sorry! She held up a finger indicating I should wait, and quickly ran herself a glass of water. Once shed sucked that back and caught her breath a little bit she explained That little strip mall or whatever youd call it, where my dentist is, you remember it?

Sure, Ive picked you up there a couple of times.

Right, anyway, I noticed a space for sub-lease sign, and I asked Mrs. Oliver, my hygienist, what was going on, and she said that the accountant down the hall from them is going into semi-retirement, just keeping a few of his accounts and is going to work from home, so is looking to rent out his office space. Apparently his brother just died of a stroke, and that convinced him it was time to start slowing down.

OK, so? I mean, I know Id like to set up for myself some day, and rent space, and that place has to be cheap given how hard it is to get to it, but Im hardly ready yet.

Julia smiled, that mind melting smile of her. The one that makes her creamy cheeks dimple and emphasis her sweet double chin. That is where me being awesome comes in. I went into the office, and found the guys wife, apparently she was also his receptionist. He was apparently off meeting with a client to wrap things up. Anyway, I asked if hed sold his business yet, and she didnt get ithe was just planning on telling the rest of his clients to find a new accountant, can you believe it? So I asked if theyd be willing to sell the part of the business he doesnt take home with himthe rest of his clients, office space, furniture, the whole thing.

What? Text doesnt do that justice, suffice it to say it was as much exclamation as question.

Julia was still smiling. Did I mention that she is fat? I think that helped, that she saw in me a bit of her younger self. Youll have to talk with her husband, but we came up with the basis of a deal, based on some cash up front based on average of business of the last three years of the clients he manages to transfer to you, and a portion of the next three years earnings.

There was more to it than that, of course, but a few months later, less than a year after I had received my accounting certification, I settled into my chair at my desk in my own two room office, to start running my business. Well, our business, but Julia had a good job with one of the big insurance companiesyou know, that one right there on King Street--so the business was mostly mine to make fly or not. Id best make it fly, too, as wed used the money wed put aside for a house down payment to buy it the business. 

Mr. Keckler had briefed me well on how hed been doing things, and none of his clients looked likely to challenge my accounting skills, really. But while I did already have a fair number of clients from him, but I would need more, and who knew if the old clients would stay loyal? For certain there were things I needed to modernize

I spent the morning mostly just puttering. When Mr. Keckler had been there Id been reluctant to move things much, but now I needed to touch things, shift things, re-arrange things, and make it all my own. That the furniture pre-dated the computer age made it all the more complicated, as I had to take into consideration where all the cables would run. But finally I had the big old desk turned around so the sun would not glare on my computer monitor, Id shifted the files around the way I wanted them, and generally settled in. I slumped back in my chair, frankly exhausted. Id not done much manual labour the last few years, and my arms felt rubbery from the unaccustomed work.

Just then Julia wafted in through my office door, and I felt my face brighten. She called into the hallway In here. A delivery guy appeared pushing a dolly loaded with a couple of large boxes. Julia told him where to unload them, signed off, then locked the door behind him.

Whats all this, doll? I finally got to ask.

With a smug look she explained Your office warming presents. The bigger box is a mini-fridge; Mr. Keckler might have been happy bringing a ham sandwich and an apple for lunch every day, but I figured you might want a little more variety, and a fridge will help with that. That is from me. And an espresso machine, that is from my MomI told her about the coffee that the Kecklers served. We both shuddered at that memory, it would have made machine oil taste good. I assumed that Mrs. Keckler ate rather better at home than Mr. Keckler did at work, given her ample figure, but if she enjoyed that coffee I cant say Id ever felt a desire to try her cooking.

By the time we had the two new appliances un-boxed and set upthe espresso machine on top of the mini-fridge, I was starving, but I looked at my watch and sighed Dont you have to get back to work now?

Nope, I took the afternoon off! she chirped, then stepped into the outer room, and returned carrying a plastic bag. She pulled out a couple of long objects with a flourish like a magician pulling a rabbit from a hat, and exclaimed: Subs from Big Johns! My stomach growled in happy anticipation; Big Johns made the best submarine sandwiches Id ever tasted. 

We made a table cloth for my desk out of paper towel, then happily devoured our subs, not even dripping too much sauce. What can I say, weve eaten more than a few of their subs, and have mastered the technique. Her bag then revealed further bounty, including salads and a package of PC Decadent Chocolate Chip Cookies. Between us we finished off the salads and half the cookies.

I finally leaned back, replete. I interlaced my fingers over my stomach, wishing I could take a nap. Julia, ever the energetic bunny, cleaned up the garbage, then plopped her nicely padded posterior down on the desk, right in front of me, a challenging look in her eye.

I started pondering the ethics, morals, and practicalities of sex at the office, when it was my own office. Wed have to be quiet enough not to disturb the neighours, and would it leave a distinctive smell? Maybe I should buy an air purifier?

When she spoke, Julia bumped that train of thought off its tracks. So, how fat do you want to get, Mr. Big Boss-man? Her tone was bantering, but her eyes were serious, and I was sure Id not imagined the slight emphasis on Big.

I, I what? was my stuttered and stumbling response.

Fat. You know. She leaned forward and poked my somewhat bulging belly. Or how much fatter would maybe be the right phrase. She mused.

You lost me.

Fatter, because these last few years youve already gotten kind of fat. Size 42 waist and all that.

I, well, I guess I have, but..I didnt know you minded, sorry. I trailed off, confused.

Dope! No need to apologize. Hello, Im the girl who likes fat stuff, remember?

Well, yah, your ad was open about wanting someone who liked fat women. But I still dont get

She cut me off. No, it said, and I remember because I took a lot of care with my wording Chubby gal expecting to be a fat woman, looking for fat accepting guy to share love of good food and good times. It was, I admit, very lame, but I was only 19, and it brought you to me, so it did its job. It never said anything about accepting fat only on women, and dont tell me you didnt know that all that linguine and cheesecake wasnt ending up on your abdomen as well as my butt.

Well, I knew I was gaining some weight, but I was trying to keep it down, I guess not very well, but you didnt say anything.

I didnt say anything because I was letting you just do what you wanted. Well, and I was enjoying how much you encouraged me. But I think Ive hit about as big as I comfortably can at work, at least for now. She sighed I still have to worry about size discrimination at work, possibly, so at the least I should gain more slowly. And Im a size 22 now, which was always kind of the size that meant officially fat in my mind.

Um, OK, so you dont want to gain any more?

Not much, for now. But that is no reason that you cant gain.

But why?

Julia has classic blonde hair, blue eyes, and peaches and cream complexion, with a sort of tom-boy cuteness about herwell chubby tom-by these days, maybe even fat tom-boybut every now and then her eyes can suddenly cut right through you, and you realize that all that cute, soft, exterior covers someone quite horrifyingly brilliant and determined. This was one of those moments.

Can you look me in the eye, she spoke a little slowly, deliberately I guess, and honestly tell me that the idea of being fatter doesnt turn you on.

No. I meeped.

Her smile was suddenly all sunshine and lollipops again. Exactly, I knew that, for all that you wouldnt talk about it.

But guys shouldnt, you wouldnt want, I mean. I struggled for my objection, wishing I was as good with words as numbers. But It just doesnt add up! would not make a good explanation.

Julia slid off the desk, and straddled my lap. Are you trying to tell me what I would or wouldnt want? she asked with false mildness.

I swallowed in mingled dismay and lust, and managed to gasp No.

Good. She leaned forward and kissed me. Because I would like. And if you were a committed athlete I could understand trying to keep your weight down, but frankly Hon, just getting the mini-fridge into place was a struggle for you. You are a mouse-potato and you know it. So why not be a fat mouse-potato, a very sexy fat mouse-potato. One finger was tracing a line of fire along the top of my collar A very sexy fat mouse-potato with a very turned on wife.

It, ah I had to swallow to re-wet my suddenly dry mouth. It would be a turn-on for you?

To my amazement she actually looked a bit abashed. Oh god yes. Look, you know I like fat, being fat, getting fatter, but I never told you how much gaining turns me on..umm, the answer would be a lot! But, I could never forget the downside, how people would react. But you are fairly newly married, starting your own business, alone in an office most of the day, what more natural than to snack and gain weight? And you are your own boss now, so as long as you do a good job for your clients, you dont have to worry about people who are biased against fat people.

You really think so?

Oh yah. She paused, he eyes unfocussed, then admitted softly And Ive always had a thing for fat bosses, even Boss Hogg in the Duke of Hazard re-runs, something about a fat guy in charge. As she talked I could feel her starting to grind her pelvis.

I hazarded a guess So me getting a big belly, enclosed in a dress shirt, a suit and tie, maybe suspenders?

Oh she gasped Youd wear suspenders? I dont think she realized that she was licking her lips.

Sometimes. And maybe even sometimes one of those suits with the vest, although the vest might get a bit strained at the buttons.

Id buy you a bigger one.

Then Id have room to grow again, wouldnt be that long before it was straining too. Mostly I was saying what I thought Julia wanted to hear, but as I said it, as I envisioned it, I began to get excited myself. It was something Id never really let myself contemplate. That flight of stairs might become my nemesis.

Oh, youd end up puffing and panting as you went up them, my fat marshmallow man.

Under all that wool, Id be jiggling, feeling all that marshmallow softness shaking as I struggled up the stairs, knowing I might look firm, but really I was all soft.

Julia grabbed my tie and used it as a handle as she kissed my madly. Breaking it, through rapid breaths she gloated And when the big boss man wants something, hed take it.

I know an invitation line when I hear one. I was glad to find out that the desk was so solidly built that it did not squeak. Id have to look into air fresheners, but I wasnt expecting any clients that day anyway.


----------



## Tad (Oct 6, 2014)

A recent email discussion got me thinking about the stories I've posted on Dimensions over the years (some date right back to the old boards), and what they say about me. The particular discussion was about how power transfer relates to fat related kinks, but I looked at a broader range of topics than that.

I have posted 16 complete stories, and varying amounts of four more. Two of the complete stories are no longer available on the boards (both started with characters before they were 18both were pretty innocent with regards to what happens at that age, but rules is rules). There are three other stories that I've posted on another site. There are a couple more story fragments that I didn't count. Counting two of the partial stories (which have enough posted to pick out the themes) I count that as 21 stories. I did some quick classification of these various stories.

Of those 21 stories:
-	16 are told in the first person from the point of view of a man
-	16 have fat female major characters (not all the same 16 as above!)
-	15 have fat male major characters
-	12 have (roughly speaking) romantic plot arcs (and one more was written as a metaphor for a romantic plot arc)
-	8 have male characters gaining substantial weight
-	8 have characters really getting stuffed on excess food, for erotic reasons
-	7 have some degree of loss of power or physical capability as a theme (often tied into weight gain)
-	6 have female characters gaining substantial weight
-	6 are stand-alone stories, but which could easily support sequels
-	5 feature some degree of feeding of one character by another
-	5 have substantial sex scenes (more have sex alluded to, but not illustrated)
-	4 have some degree of inversion of power between characters over the story as a theme.
-	2 are based on homosexual relationships (one each male and female) 
-	2 involve magic (both the not-counted partials also use magic)
-	2 are told in the first person from the point of view of a woman
-	2 are told in the 3rd person
-	1 is told in the first person by someone who changes from male to female


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 8, 2014)

That is a nice spread! I had no idea you wrote so many (need to go find them and reread now).

Did you plan to write in different styles, or did it just come about?


----------



## Tad (Oct 8, 2014)

Some variety was deliberate, some was just having an idea come to me, and a couple were stories written to someone else's request.

Although, I do seem to rely on dialogue a lot in some of them. I tend to feel that my non-dialogue parts have pacing/length problems, while dialogue tends to automatically give a faster feel and keeps the sentences simpler and shorter, so not as much rambling. (witness that last sentence, which is not dialogue.....). I suppose I could learn to do a better editing job....I'm only in my mid-40s, hopefully not too old to learn a new trick yet!


----------



## Tad (Oct 8, 2014)

Once upon a time I had a thread called "Tad's Verbal Doodles" or something like that. One of the moderators at the time chose to merge it into this thread, which is why up-thread you'll find various poems and not-poems but who knows what to call them.

I got out of the habit of writing that sort of thing, but I'm going to give it a shot again. Below a few new pieces. Not my favourites, but you have to re-start somewhere.

===========================================
Tied Tight​
When I was small, tying my skates was hard!
The boots were stiff and hard to bend
My skin was soft so the laces hurt
My grip and maybe arms weren’t ready

But I got bigger, then tying my skates was easy!
The boots were no match for my growing strength
I was tough enough to tie any number of skates
Swiftly getting them as tight as I wanted

But I got bigger, then tying my skates was hard!
The boots are fine but my belly makes it tough
I can’t breathe well and grip well at the same time
I finish breathless with skates still loose


----------



## Tad (Oct 8, 2014)

*The Sun and the Moon

When you smile that smile at me
Its like a sudden sunrise
And I do love a sunrise.

But sometimes it just may be
Id rather see a full moon
Just keep that in mind, you know?​*


----------



## Tad (Oct 8, 2014)

_Fat Enough to Jiggle_

One day I was just driving along
And came across the perfect rough road
To make a charming discovery:
I was fat enough to jiggle

Some more years and some more pounds later
Going up or down the stairs at work
Running a few steps, it all tells me:
I am fat enough to jiggle

I suppose that I should lose some weight
Lift some weights and dive into the pool
And avoid cinnamon buns, but then
Would I be fat enough to jiggle?

Sure it would be great to fit more clothes
I could go play shinny, I suppose
But do I want to be a size where
Im not fat enough to jiggle?

Or I could embrace my fat desires
Eat all the cookies, cakes and pastries
So that even just waddling along
I would be fat enough to jiggle

But am I ready for that fat life
Apart from those working to be thin
Where strangers and small children might say:
Hes fat enough to jiggle

So I walk and I ride my bike but
I also eat that cinnamon bun
And hurrying down the stairs I know:
Im fat enough to jiggle


----------



## Tad (Jul 29, 2016)

I've not added any doggerel to this thread for a while; time for an update!

===========================================

*Interrogation Point*

What is your maximum, my man?
When is it too much, the point youd turn?
Does that even exist for you?
Or is it hotter until you burn?


----------



## Tad (Jul 29, 2016)

*"]Value*

There is an unspoken deal in engineering:
If you are willing and able to do the work
We dont much care if you are good socially
--Engineers can be oddly gentle about such things.

Some mock engineers, those socially awkward nerds
But that someone unemployable at Burger King
Can be an all-star in engineering? That is great!
Value people for their strengths, not their weaknesses.

I just wish that there were more such environments
Making value from varying abilities
Where the anxious but clever could contribute
Where the mobility impaired could keep up

Is it because people like to hire others like unto them?
Is it that normal people are just easier to bring onboard?
Is it actually discrimination against the flawed?
I ask as a citizen -- and also as a worried parent.


----------



## Tad (Jul 29, 2016)

_Is fat a young persons game? _

Is fat a young persons game? 
With smoother joints and more vim,
The license of youth to explore.
Before you have a rep or fame 
When you still have years to hit the gym 
And hormones insist there can be _more_.​


----------



## Tad (Jul 29, 2016)

BEADS


I caress the word like rosary beads
Sliding its sound between my minds fingers
A rounded syllable, solid but smooth
Comforting in its familiarity
Fat
fAt
faAat
faaaaat
fat-fat-fat
fatfatfatfat
fattedyfat
fat


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 2, 2016)

I still want a Tad story!!


----------



## Tad (Aug 2, 2016)

Me too!

Ironically, most of the the few things that I've written since becoming a moderator are marginal about meeting the current Dimensions guidelines so I can't post them here (I can't really be the one pushing against the guidelines ....)


----------



## Tad (Jan 11, 2017)

I finally made Cecilia's Deal more-or-less work and got it all posted. It is far from my favorite of things I've written, but it was by far the most ambitious both in terms of length and constraints that I put on myself in terms of structure and how the premise put requirements on the ending, so I couldn't let the story shape itself as it went along. I think (hope?) that I learned some things in the process.

I have a couple of other big stories I'd like to revise and finish some day (Charles and the Dragon's Curse, Crows and Butterflies), but before I get into anything else that large I'd like to get something shorter and lighter done. The problem is that while I've started a few stories intended to be of that sort, they usually then reveal themselves to be much longer and more complex than I'd originally thought. Don't you hate it when your characters decide that they don't want to only consider the obvious love interest, but want to have a good think about a couple of the other characters too? (in the process demanding to be allowed more introspection and depth of character than you'd originally planned to write) Thank goodness Cecelia and Mike didn't demand to become multi-faceted, that story was already far too long without getting into all of that, too.

I know I used to be able to whip off simple stories with simple characters. I'm sure I can get back there, but if anyone has any good tips on how to keep stories short and characters one dimensional, I might benefit from them


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jan 11, 2017)

I feel like this is my writing life, lol.

Only success i've had making shorter stories is defining a hanfulnof "scenes" /'d filling in the blanks, like a play. So less about plot and more about before and after...

But i super suck at short stuff


----------

